# TruAqua 8.7 bow front build



## Matt.radich (Jun 6, 2012)

Tank arrived today. The packing was incredible and packed very securely. I also got my tom rapids mini canister filter and set those two up for a leak test. So far so good. Getting some HC next week from Jurassic pet (ron from catfish Charlie's works there now. It's in thorton, CO) and hopefully some driftwood tomorrow. Light is still to be decided while the plants are being ordered.


----------



## Matt.radich (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## erinbirdsong (Nov 15, 2013)

I bought the 6.6 gal cube from them 2 months ago and I love it. They seem to have some great deals and very nice tanks.


----------



## Matt.radich (Jun 6, 2012)

$35 shipped is a crazy deal... I may have to buy another for my girlfriends betta... Can wait to get the thing planted though


----------



## erinbirdsong (Nov 15, 2013)

Yeah I got mine for $ 22.99 shipped. Here is a pic of it today. I wishied I had know of Tru Aqua before I bought the 4 other tanks I have...


----------



## Matt.radich (Jun 6, 2012)

Wow that's a great looking tank. What light is on it? Great looking betta too


----------



## erinbirdsong (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks, It had a light built in so whatever it came with is all it has. 

My betta was an AquaBid Thailand import. He was expensive but he has a huge personality so I don't mind. I have this tank in my office so I love seeing him all day at work but miss him on the weekends.


----------



## Matt.radich (Jun 6, 2012)

I got the first idea of a scape up. I prefer to have less rather than more. Good thing I have a week until plants come in.


----------



## erinbirdsong (Nov 15, 2013)

I really like that piece of driftwood, Can't wait to see it evolve


----------



## Matt.radich (Jun 6, 2012)

That light is not going to be staying with me, I just used it for some light on the tank. I have ordered a current usa satellite freshwater+ led... I am so excited for it to get here! But for some opinions from you guys, does the tank need a smaller piece of driftwood? Or would a rock of some sort look alright? I need help as I am terrible at aquascaping...


----------



## Matt.radich (Jun 6, 2012)

Got my light today. I landed on the current satellite freshwater+, I bought it off another forum for $60, which seemed like a fair deal to me for being new. All I have to say is that this light is way to cool. I cannot wait to get the tank planted. I will hopefully be getting my HC tomorrow evening and will post an update tomorrow. I am planning on a dry start, but it probably won't last long before I get impatient. 









Ipad cameras do not adjust enough to show light differences, but that is white all the way ramped up with some blue mix. Mainly white though. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt.radich (Jun 6, 2012)

Last night I got the tank planted and started my DSM. I hope I am able to wait at least two weeks before I want to put water in it. This will be the hardest part of my tank, but at least I will be able to think of more plants to put in once flooded. I'm in the dense about getting another current led, im thinking about it if I can get one at wholesale price.










I've got two full pots of HC in there in hope to make it carpet faster. We'll see though. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterN1986 (Jun 15, 2011)

Nice choice with the Sat+. Hope your DSM goes well. It looks alot similar to the beginning of my DSM with my Mini-M.


----------



## Matt.radich (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm about 10 days into the DSM and I am getting really impatient. In the meantime I got another satellite led. Not the plus but the regular for now because it was only $28 on amazon thanks to gift cards. It seems like the DSM is going well, the HC hasn't turned brown, and is more lush than before. I am trying to get ideas for more plants, I would like something taller in the back. Also I am struggling with what fish I should get. The filter will be kind of high flow because I am using a tom rapids mini canister filter which does 80gph. 

I am also doing a paintball co2 system, but I am not sure what I should dose in addition to the co2? 


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Nice tank... love the Sat+, too.


----------



## lemonnoodle (Apr 1, 2013)

awesome good luck


----------



## Matt.radich (Jun 6, 2012)

We'll today I got super impatient and flooded the tank. I couldn't wait any longer and was bored. The paintball co2 was to finicky for m(couldn't get it to work just right) and went out and bought the ista waterplant 45g co2 system. Yes it'll be expensive in the long run but it is super convenient and was at my local petco. Will be running the co2 at 1 bubble per 2 seconds for now. Any ideas on a plant list for the back of the tank or for the driftwood?


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

You should plant Staurogyne repens right behind that HC as midground. Maybe, some rotala in the back? Unless you want something with long leaves like Hygrophila corymbosa 'angustifolia', Echinodorus tenellus, or Eleocharis montevidensis. I also like regular baby tears (HM)... You can shape out nice bushes with it.


----------



## Jonnywhoop (May 30, 2012)

I just got a TruAqua 8.6 rectangle tank. You're right, the packaging was INCREDIBLE. Great tank and well worth the money. I will post a journal very soon! hopefully you can follow as well!


----------



## Matt.radich (Jun 6, 2012)

Johnny, I will for sure be following. Hoping to get one for the gf


----------



## Jonnywhoop (May 30, 2012)

It's funny that you say that, because i found a local guy who's selling high grade bettas. First thought I had was, "I would buy one and get that truaqua cube for the girlfriend." Hahah

We just keep on finding more and more excuses for our addict--- I mean hobby


----------



## Matt.radich (Jun 6, 2012)

It's been a few weeks and a nit has changed. I added some endlers and CRS 4x of each. I also change out to a marineland bio wheel filter. I know it's not the most appealing but I got a great deal on it. (That means my tom rapids mini canister is for sale). I also added some penny wort and the other plant I forgot already and I had to pull the driftwood because it was leeching like a mad man, and I have been soaking it in a bucket. Any tips on how to prevent leeching besides soaking?

Also added a new addition to my dorm room desk

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nomad1721 (Jan 3, 2011)

You're baby tears look like they are doing well. I've actually got the exact same tank waiting to be setup, and I was planning on going with the Satellite+ as well. How do you like the light so far?


----------



## Matt.radich (Jun 6, 2012)

I do like the sat+ quite a lot actually. I have the plus and the regular on my tank thinking the regular satellite freshwater would provide more light but it didn't. The satellite+ seems like it would be good for medium light to he low end of high light. The features sure are cool though.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt.radich (Jun 6, 2012)

So I am thinking about getting rid of the Sat+ only because the top of my tank is a little to full for my liking with the Sat+ and the regular satellite. I am thinking about either the fugeray, the ray2 or two finnex 26w clamp on lights. Are the clamps on lights going to be to much light for my tank? I am dosing excel as well as co2, flourish and nitrogen.


----------



## Speed (Dec 18, 2013)

Where do you guys get those prices??


----------



## Jonnywhoop (May 30, 2012)

^ Truaqua(dot)com, its definitely the new go-to site for rimless tanks! 

I've been using a finnex fugeray planted+, not sure how it compares to the Sat+ but its def a good light for my 8.6 rectangle.


----------



## KFryman (Sep 4, 2012)

I actually got this same tank. I got the 20 inch planted+ because I didn't want to have to worry about hanging the light right away. Let me tell you the planted+ is really bright and should definitely have you at medium light on this tank. The only downside is finnex doesn't make an 18" fixture for the + so you have to either hang the 16 or get the 20. Moving the legs so they fit only takes off two rows of less so it's not much light being sacrificed. 

Lookin forward to seeing everyone's tanks as they do allow quite a bit of room to aquascape.


----------



## Matt.radich (Jun 6, 2012)

Things are starting to grow and fill in nicely. I am not longer injecting co2 (for now) because I was sick of replacing those mini co2 tanks every two weeks. The tank has been moved from place to place because of college starting back up. I am looking to add something else to the tank but I am not sure what plants would work. I was thinking of a moss on the DW but I am not sure. Any suggestions?


----------



## EndlerGame (Oct 19, 2013)

The tank is still looking good!

That HC carpet is looking pretty nice. However, I think it won't continue to do so well if you stop the CO2 injections, it's a pretty demanding plant. Maybe its time to finally get that paintball injector up and running? Those plants would certainly appreciate it...

As for plants to add to the driftwood, a moss would work, as would any of the varieties of java fern. Personally, I think it would look best with a few clumps of Anubias barteri var. nana "petite", Anubias species are my favorite plants for attatching to hardscapes.

Also, you don't happen to still have that Tom Mini Rapaids Canister Filter, do you? PM me if its still available.


----------



## Matt.radich (Jun 6, 2012)

Yeah I have been suffering some die off. Maybe I will get the small tank to get me by for a bit while I save for the paintball setup. I have been dosing excel 3x time a week, as well as nitrogen to try and prevent the dying


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pannyx (May 30, 2014)

I have that tank too. They have great prices on rimless tanks and their customer service is excellent.

Your tank is looking good!


----------



## Matt.radich (Jun 6, 2012)

Thank you pannyx. I am thinking I want to do something in the left of the tank. I want another tall plant I believe and maybe something to surround the base of the driftwood. My vision is that the DW is just visible at the top, and fully covered. Any ideas for plants?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

